# Gunmen kill 25, including 12 Revolutionary Guards, in attack on Iran military parade



## Kraut783 (Sep 22, 2018)

Holy crap....very interesting.

Gunmen kill 25, including 12 Revolutionary Guards, in attack on Iran military parade | Reuters

At least 25 killed as gunmen open fire at Iranian military parade

At Least 24 Dead After Gunmen Attack Iranian Military Parade


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 22, 2018)

I feel for the family of the little girl but the rest I'm finding it difficult to care about.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 22, 2018)

Agreed, the innocents I feel for.  But this event is pretty interesting....curious to see what shakes out of this.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 22, 2018)

Timing seems convenient.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 22, 2018)

I wasn’t tracking his at all.


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2018)

The Republican Guards...interesting. The same guys in Syria and generally behind Iran's overseas stuff, the kind of "men behind the man" sort of organization...and someone attacked them?

The list of people who want to do that ranges into the tens of millions.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 22, 2018)

Sucks when people start fucking with you using your own playbook...


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 22, 2018)

Video of the start of the shooting. Looks like it takes almost 5 seconds before anyone realizes what is happening. 
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">UPDATE<br>Live video captures the moment of <a href="News about #Ahvaz on Twitter">#Ahvaz</a> terrorist shooting <a href="PressTV-Terrorists attack military parade in Iran's Ahvaz">PressTV-Terrorists attack military parade in Iran's Ahvaz</a><a href="News about #IranMilitaryParade on Twitter">#IranMilitaryParade</a> <a href="Press TV on Twitter">pic.twitter.com/KmpfvnbOGx</a></p>&mdash; Press TV (@PressTV) <a href="



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043396182578536449">September 22, 2018</a></blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Gunz (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah, puppets of the US, blah blah blah

These are the same guys who attacked the Iranian Embassy in London in '79. This is a long-standing internal situation in spite of the bullshit from the Ayatollah.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 22, 2018)

I guess next year they will give them live rounds for their shit copycat weapons.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 22, 2018)

In other news General Mattis has been on Personal leave the last few days golfing in "Dubai"......


----------

